# So, uh, about that crate rest.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

We've been following crate rest pretty good and while Harleigh has been somewhat "crazy", I've been able to keep her calm. She has been able to come out of her crate, just as long as she lays down and doesn't do much... which she seems to follow pretty good.

Well, I guess she is feeling much better. 

She just got finished eating a few minutes ago, so I took her outside. She did her "business" and then decided she wanted to try to butt-tuck around the yard....... on leash. I saying, "Harleigh no, your not supposed to do that! Stop!" and of course she wasn't listening. She got a few butt-tuck runs/spins before she finally heard me.

I was doing everything right, even had a shorter leash and she still managed to butt-tuck.  Crate rest and a 2.5 y/o energetic Lab do not match :lol:

Some pictures of Harleigh relaxing outside a couple days ago, we've only got 9 more days of crate rest. YAY!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Aw, poor boy. i can't even imagine Luigi being forced to stay still, I think his little pea brain would just explode.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope I never have to give dog 'crate rest' (or any kind of rest, in that manner, being I don't use crates), as I can imagine it would be a pain, haha.

Harleigh is lovely.


----------

